# where to find bulk oils?



## karena.thurston (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been scouring the internet, and am seeking recommendations for oil suppliers.  I prefer organic oils, and primarily use olive, coconut, sunflower, castor and shea butter.  I live in Philadelphia, and would prefer a distributor close to the area to minimize shipping charges.

I've started looking into wholesale food distributors in the area but I'm not sure if that's a good route.  I'm trying to get my costs down while still getting the quality I desire, and am looking to buy in bulk (5 gallon pails).

I figure you all may have some suggestions to help me narrow down the choices.

Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Try this place> http://www.ohohorganic.com/


----------



## Deda (Mar 11, 2011)

www.soaperschoice.com has some organics, too.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 22, 2011)

Oils by Nature and Columbus Foods (Soapers Choice) are both in Ohio and I have found their shipping reasonable (and I'm much farther away).  I think J Edwards is in Boston and their quality and prices are good but I've never ordered from them.


----------

